# Gibraltar info, parking in La Linea ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all, i know the situation with getting out of Gib back into Spain re the long delays etc, so we thought we would park the MH in La Linea and walk into Gib. Has anyone done this ?
Where did u park up and was it safe ?


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello
I parked a discovery full of gear in La Linea three years ago no problem .
there were loads of cars and motorhomes parked up makes a fantastic photo opportunity with the rock in the back ground .
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Spent 3 months in Gib some time ago Dave,... cable car up the rock is a must to see the apes,..(watch your sunglasses cameras etc! the apes like to take souvenirs from unwary tourists!)..Rosies bar on main St....Eastern beach,..europa point,'' the nuffield pool St. micheals caves, have a great time,..try to do the ferry over to tangiers, day trips are available, get out on deck if possible and watch the dolphins at play in the Bow wave!

Have fun M&D


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave,
The last time I walked across the border from La Linea was in 1953 when I was in the RN. It was before the border was closed and we had been on a sailors night out! Don't remember too much about it!!!!
BillD


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There is plenty of parking on roadside (meter/bays) as you approach Gib Border. I was there last week and drove in, about I hour delay and used truck/bus/mh park by port.

At this time of year no problems.

PS. Are you in the area?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

right thanks all,

Well i to used to be a Matelot Bill although slightly more recent  
I had my very first and my very last runs ashore in Gib and have spent many an intoxicated night there 

How much is the Tangiers day trip M&D ?

and finally yes Detourer, we are parked on the beach just between Estepona and La Linea for the night and then onto La Linea / Gib tmrw morning 
Whereabouts are you exactly Detourer ?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We are about 18Kms inland from Marbella, very near to Coin, on the hill over looking Alhaurin el Grande.

If you are heading back this way, or on way too Ronda/El Chorro, call. We have room for a MH with great views etc.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Detourer,

Love to take you up on that, lets see, we are heading to Gibraltar tmrw morning, staying there overnight (Know anywhere safe we can park up either in La Linea / Close by) then could pop in to see you on Monday afternoon on the way through. We are heading for Seville, and can go via Ronda and outskirts of Parque Natural de los Alcornocales.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A day trip inc. lunch and a tour cost us about £30 Dave, but if you go to the ferry port, you can book tickets for when you wish to cross and pick up some brochures on what you want to see. It will be a lot cheaper this time of year (out of season).

You can change money into local currency in Gibraltar or in Tangiers,
A few tips: Dress modestly. While in Tangiers, I saw no one local (male or female) in anything less than full length sleeves. Though the weather was quite warm, I saw no shorts here. Many women wore headcoverings. Many did not. Skirts and caftans predominated, though I did see some women wearing trousers.

A fez for a quid and a camel ride for a couple of euros, can't be bad! the mosques and minarets are astounding, a visit to a Souk (market ) is a must for a bargain.  

M&D


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the info M&D, how long does the ferry take and how often are they ?
I ask because we would have to leave Bradley in the MH and we dont like leaving him for too long


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Not long Dave, about an hour and ten mins...can't remember the sailing times, a visit to the ferry port for a schedule,..you can take the M/H over, that's another option for all of you! again you will have to check on pricing.

M&D


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

Firstly. I don't want to cause a scare BUT on my last visit to Morocco I had real problems getting my dog OUT and back into Spain. I had ALL paperwork showing injections, chip etc etc. I think it was/is something to do with recent scare regarding rabid (can't spell it) dog getting into France via Spain. I am not clear on all the in's and out's but I feel I made it through as I am very well known at border and went directly to the "top"..........sorry. But, if you wish to go to across PM me for discount tickects contact.

Of course you are welcome to stay here, we are about 90mins from Gib. Very nice, great walking, nice village.............Find us on map and you will see we are well placed for Seville, Ronda etc...........PM me for details.

I think you will be safe at your parking bay outside Gib if it's just an overnight. I have seen a few MH parked on the exess traffic loop (you will know where I mean when you get there!) Failing that, and if you have finished in Gib, there is a huge carpark at Casa Bernardo's about 10K's east from Algecaris where you will have no problem.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Idiot!!!!!! Me not you.................you are not taking dog are you......Durrrrrrrr


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Sevilla*

Hi Nuke,

If you are going to Sevilla and you have a mind to stay in a different type of location try the marina at Puerto Gelves, its on the west side of the river about 10k out of the city centre and they let MH stay for about 6 euros a night, the electricity is extra (about 1.5 euros) but you can have it turned off and on at will.

The marina is well served by a 15 min bus ride into Sevilla for about 1 euro.

If you do go have a look in the marina taverna and ask for Kerry, his boat is called Crusader and say Doug says hola.

We will be in Culatra, and Island just off Olhao, near faro Portugal from the 18th to the 28th if you pass that way. My Portugeuse number is 
00351 9178 56438

Enjoy Sevilla, we think its the best wintering hole going and its name of "the city of culture" is well named.

Doug...


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Hello Nuke, We spent a night at La Linea back late October and had no problems at all. As you approach Gibraltar there is some rough ground right before the border alongside the runway, it looks like they are going to build on it as it has been piled, it was being used as a car park and as soon as we drove on a rough looking character approached and asked for 4euros, i asked if it was official and he flashed a card with his pic. I asked about stopping overnight and he said no problem and to be fair to the guy he watched that car park until 8pm then after that the police drove around every hour regular and just once drove towards us and put their lights on us but left us alone all night long. I dont know if you would get away with several days there though.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I believe there is a ferry service from Algecaris to Tangier, no idea of costs though...sorry!


----------



## 89498 (May 25, 2005)

*Gibralter Parking*

Hi. The approach to Gib in la linea has several roundabouts etc but also has many parking bays. We parked here in Sept 2004 on this road but had not realised we had to pay. We got a ticket after a day in Gib (we walked accross the border) but we were given the option on the ticket of paying at the ticket machine accross the road (which we duly did being upstanding citizens of the motorhoming fraternity.... blah blah blah!!!) We popped the money in the envelope supplied to us (on our windowscreen) and we popped the said notice and the 3 euros in the machine and not heard anything since. Hope this helps.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last time I went to Gib in 2001, I took the motorhome in without any real hassle. Parked in the Safeways car park, Europa Point and at Catalan Bay without any problems. Understand Catalan Bay car park has now been built upon so that spot is probably no longer available. Safeways parking was very handy for most things.

The nearest campsite is Camping La Casita, San Roque. It looked very untidy last time I passed it. Anyone stayed there recently, what is it like now?

peedee


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Last week...............As well as nazi-youth-attendant Safeway now has a height barrier, but it was UP. However, in case it went DOWN, I used carpark where coaches go (marked) with no probs.

Campsite Castila goes from good 'ish - Bad - Very Bad - Good 'ish. Take your chances. For overnight I use carpark at Casa Bernardos, on the N340 by the San Roque turn-off. Nice bar and great food.

If you use the bar and restaurant, and make yourself known to staff, you can leave MH in carpark and get Taxis to Gib.....about 10 euro.


----------

